# Please, please, British motorhome coachbuilders....



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

... will you do something like this, rather than poorly constructed caravans hung on the back of a van?

http://aquariusmotorhomes.com.au/aquarius-motorhome-ultimate-touring-luxury/

(Ok, a wee bit shorter but you get the gist)

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bit out of my budget £250k

Nearly twice as much as my bungalow current value

Dave p


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> ... will you do something like this, rather than poorly constructed caravans hung on the back of a van?
> 
> http://aquariusmotorhomes.com.au/aquarius-motorhome-ultimate-touring-luxury/
> 
> ...


Dave, that really is a nice looking MH, with an excellent layout.

I'm going to ring that number listed, and arrange a test drive. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock. :wink:

P.S.


DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Nearly twice as much as my bungalow current value


And our house. :lol:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I dare say they would if people were willing to pay which I assume they are not. Therefore, they build what is perceived as affordable to the british public.

Little point in building luxury vehicles for them to sit on dealer forecourts.

Keith


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Do I have to have included, the two ladies?
Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Look, I wasn't advocating importing it  I was talking design concept & style.

You need to be careful comparing international prices. I was in Australia earlier this year and a 4 finger KitKat cost £1.60. Then again people's salaries were double ours.

But, it swings both ways (so to speak ...) so if you WANT to import value, get this one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1124603.html#1124603

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I still want one of these: http://www.oakwellmotorhomes.com/details.php?product=4

Dave posted a link to this model a year or so ago.

When we are next in the UK who knows what might happen, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I only want to get from A to B and sleep in Comfort in mine.

Lady p would be vacuuming and polishing in a rv of those sizes.
Dave p


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave's perfect van:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Compact and bijou. Perfect

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

All very nice if you want a hotel on wheels.

Basically we are just all campers, albeit at the luxurious end of the spectrum.


What's the point of touring the world (?) if you're going to spend all your time shut up in a 'chinese brothel' interior and seeing or experiencing none of the surroundings.

I like comfortable basic and lots of outside living and not driving a detached (!) bungalow around.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Many on MHF remind me of my Father - "Son, the world would be a better place if there were more people like me in it"



Dave


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Many on MHF remind me of my Father - "Son, the world would be a better place if there were more people like me in it"
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


 :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

Keith


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

These are British Dave.

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

But Dave, will it last as long as my first camper?

Bought well over 40 years ago and still in good condition in my garage:-

http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?14759-Vango-Force-10-Classic-Review

8O :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> But Dave, will it last as long as my first camper?
> 
> Bought well over 40 years ago and still in good condition in my garage:-
> 
> ...


What sort of mpg do you get with that then John? 

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dick I've stayed at the MCL factory and had a tour round it. Very nice but they start at £250k :-(

As to the Vango, I'm showing my age in admitting to drooling over a Blacks Good Companion Standard with external A-pole. Never did get one.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> But Dave, will it last as long as my first camper?
> 
> Bought well over 40 years ago and still in good condition in my garage:-
> 
> ...


Thats a great reminder that we are only Camping and to remember that fun we had in the great outdoors. Fresh air and cold mountain streams.
We are all getting soft in our old age :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> What sort of mpg do you get with that then John?


   

I took it to Stoneleigh for a kitcar show a couple of years ago, Dick.

It was cold and rained throughout the night.

As I lit the primus for breakfast the following morning I remembered why I bought our van.

Similar quality to the good ol' Good Companion tent, Dave. But you'll know that. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of mpg do you get with that then John?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe the romance has gone and a motohome is safe and warmer --Its good to be soft and old :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Build your own!

Arriva have a coach for sale - it has been on fire, so the interior has gone. The DAF chassis and running gear are "perfect". Just needs a new dash, windscreen and a few other bits, then add a washer, dishwasher, spa bath, king sized bed, range cooker, cuddly toy etc

Russell


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

..... and what was wrong with the Bedford Dormobile? 

Are they still making them?

It's not as if I want one but if everyone else drove a Dormobile, I could feel so superior.

Alan :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(Forgive me classic collectors, for 'superior' read ' much bigger'.)


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

You can get a British Motorhome built to a high spec

http://www.rsmotorhomes.com/

But at a price :wink:

Alan H


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Look, I wasn't advocating importing it  I was talking design concept & style.
> 
> You need to be careful comparing international prices. I was in Australia earlier this year and a 4 finger KitKat cost £1.60. Then again people's salaries were double ours.
> 
> ...


You sound like a public employee! 

Got a problem....let's throw some money at it!
After all someone else will pay for it.

£250000 indeed! :roll:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi. don.t like the 2 dinning tables cheap looking and guests would have to sit miles apart yes plenty of room but wasted space .jud


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I have to agree with Jud and the more I look at the layout of that van the more I think it is very wrong.
The table at the front can only be used by one person.
The table at the back, which looks to be from another unrelated designer, can only sit two.
Why put the hab door there? I know I'd fall down the footwell within the first day and it totally wastes what could otherwise be the vans biggest asset of extra space.
I'd like to see how they arrange the seat belts on the free standing chairs and those belts would be needed when stationary because when you slide backwards you'd be down that footwell again.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Bill

The Floor plan does state that the front table is a foldaway computer desk and that the other table has 2 free standing chairs and two folding chairs

http://aquariusmotorhomes.com.au/aquarius-motorhome-ultimate-touring-luxury/floorplan/

Although the layout would not suit me, its not a bad effort

Alan H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Look, I wasn't advocating importing it  I was talking design concept & style.
> ...


You've lost me, I'm afraid :-(

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I love a luxurious van.

Of course, hard-wearingness is much more important than superficial appearance.

That said, we all can and DO adjust our vans.

I have had a full length mirror put on the door to my shower / toilet, and it looks amazing - it has totally made that area seem wider and more airy, and means when I lie in the bed I can look out the window by reflection too. 

I think we generally make adjustments to our vans so that they become more and more luxurious to suit our needs.

The carpets are usually a waste of space though - I mean, not to be funny, but we ARE going to get into our vans with MUDDY feet, and even if we have the patience to take them off, even in the rain, before getting in, you can be sure our little doggie friends will not share our patience! 

So mats which look good but can be easily cleaned are key. 

I wouldn't necessarily balk at paying a fortune for a van, if I had given up work and if I were going to live in it, I would consider it, but having settled on a van no more than 6m long, and despite spending a lot of money on add ons, I can't quite imagine how I could spend say another £60-100k on it.


----------

